# Ronald Howard's Sherlock Holmes



## McMurphy (Dec 6, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone else was a fan of 1954 Sherlock Holmes television series starring Ronald Howard.  Being a vintage horror/suspense/sci-fi/fantasy film fan, I am only inclined to be counted among the number.

Recently, I have revisited the episodes "The Case of the Laughing Mummy" and "The Case of the Vanished Detective," and enjoyed them both.

Does anyone have any thoughts on the series?

Episodes uploaded on Google Video


----------



## steve12553 (Mar 4, 2012)

Bought the series from Amazon on DVD for very little. Not bad. Well worth the minor cost. some of the episodes are based on the Doyle stories (with different titles) and some are original.


----------

